# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Ali imran 145. Ayeti nasıl anlamalıyız?

## halukgta

ALİ İMRAN 145. AYETİ NASIL ANLAMALIYIZ?

HİÇBİR KİMSE ALLAHIN İZNİ OLMADAN ÖLMEZ. ÖLÜM BELİRLİ BİR SÜREYE GÖRE YAZILMIŞTIR.

Bizler Kuran ayetlerini, ne yazık ki rivayet edilen batıl inançlar eşliğinde anlamaya çalıştığımız, hatta Kuran ı bu bilgiler ışığında tercüme edip anlattığımız için, Allah ın tebliğini doğru anlayamıyoruz. Şöyle bir inanç vardır. Ölen her insanın ecelini Allah, zaten o kadar yazmış, kaderinde bu kadar ömür biçmiştir. Onun içindir ki bizler, yazılan bu ömrü yaşıyoruz, ölümü takdir eden Allah tır diye anlatılıyor. Elbette ölümümüze karar veren Allah tır. O izin vermezse hiç kimse ölemez, ya da takdir ettiği hayattan fazla, hiç kimse yaşayamaz. Burası doğru. Ama sizce daha yeni doğmuş bir bebeğin ölümüne, genç yaşta trafik kazası geçirip ölen kişiye, birbirini öldüren insanların ömrünü, Allah bu kadar yazmış ve bizlerin yapacağı bir şey yoktur diyebilir miyiz? Lütfen çevremizde yaşanan hayatın gerçeklerini, yanlış bilgiler ışığında değil, Kuran ın verdiği bilgilerle anlamaya çalışalım.

Eğer buna inanırsak, Allah bu durumda kullarına adaletsizlik yapmış olmaz mı? Kimisine çok ömür verip, kimisine çok az ömür verenin, Allah olabileceğine nasıl inanırız? Bu nasıl bir imtihan anlayışı? Bizlerin Allah tasavvuru böyle ise bizler Allah ı ve onun adaletini tanımıyoruz demektir. Bu konuyu doğru anlamak istiyorsak, ALLAH IN BU DÜNYADA BİZLERİ ÖZGÜR İRADEMİZLE BAŞ BAŞA BIRAKTIĞINI VE ÖLÜMÜMÜZ DE DE, MUTLAKA BİZLERİNDE PAYININ OLDUĞUNU ASLA UNUTMAYALIM. Bu konuyu daha detaylı düşünmeye başlamadan önce, konumuzla ilgili ayeti özellikle daha iyi anlayabilmek için, farklı tercümelerden paylaşmak istiyorum.

Ali İmran 145: HİÇBİR KİMSE ALLAHIN İZNİ OLMADAN ÖLMEZ. ÖLÜM BELİRLİ BİR SÜREYE GÖRE YAZILMIŞTIR. Kim dünya menfaatini isterse, kendisine ondan veririz. Kim de ahiret mükâfatını isterse, ona da ondan veririz. Biz şükredenleri mükâfatlandıracağız. (Diyanet meali)

Ali İmran 145: HİÇ KİMSE, TAYİN EDİLMİŞ BELLİ BİR VADEDEN ÖNCE, ALLAH'IN İZNİ OLMADAN ÖLMEZ. Kim bu dünyanın nimetlerini arzularsa kendisine ondan vereceğiz; kim de âhiretin nimetlerini arzularsa kendisine ondan vereceğiz ve şükredenleri ödüllendireceğiz. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ali İmran 145: ALLAH'IN İZNİ OLMADAN, YAZILI ECELİ GELMEDEN KİMSE ÖLMEZ. Kim dünyalık isterse ona ondan veririz. Kim ahiretlik isterse ona da ondan veririz. Biz, görevini yapanları ödüllendireceğiz. (Süleymaniye vakfı meali)

Ayeti dikkatle okuduğumuzda, tüm insanların Allah ın izni olmadan, yazılı eceli gelmeden hiç kimse ölemez diyor. LÜTFEN DİKKAT, ALLAH IN İZNİ OLMADAN DİYOR. BURADA BİR İSTİSNA VAR. Siz bu sözlerden ne anladınız? Herkesin ölümüne Allah karar vermiş ve bunun dışında insanların hiçbir etkisi yoktur, küçük yaşta ölen bir çocuğun ölümüne, 100 yaşında ölen bir insanın ölümüne de Allah karar verdiği için mi ölmüş diyor? Yoksa Allah her kulu için uzun, adaletli bir süre bir ömür vermiş, O verdiği uzun ömrün üzerine hiç kimse çıkamaz ama değişik şartlar, etkenler, oluşumlar, kişinin yaptığı yanlış tutum, Allah ın verdiği bedeni doğru kullanmama, hor kullanma gibi şartların oluşmaması ile erken ölen bir insanın ölümüne Allah izin veriyor, diye mi anlamalıyız? Ne desiniz? 

Eğer bizlerin bu dünyada imtihan olduğumuza inanıyorsak, ölümümüz de de payımızın mutlaka olduğuna inanmalıyız. Yoksa bu imtihan olmaz. Çevremize şöyle bir bakalım. Allah a inanmayan insanda yaşıyor, inanan insanda. Hem de uzun bir ömür. Allah isteseydi, kendisine inanmayan kulunun hemen canını alabilirdi. Ama almıyor. Tüm bunlar, imtihanımızın çok önemli unsurlarıdır, lütfen bunu göz ardı etmeyelim. Allah bizlere uzunca bir ömür veriyor. Bunu doğru kullanmak bizlerin elinde. Küçük yaşta daha doğarken ölen bir bebeğin ölümüne, nasıl olurda Allah bu kadar ömür vermiş deriz. Araştırınız bebeğin ölümünde mutlaka yan etkiler, hataların, yanlışlıkların etkisi vardır. ALLAH ADALETSİZ DEĞİLDİR, KENDİ HATALARIMIZI LÜTFEN ALLAH A NİSPET ETMEYELİM. Konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için, üç farklı tercümeden Enam suresi 2.ayeti hatırlatmak istiyorum. 

Enam 2: Sizi balçıktan yaratan Odur. SONRA BİR ECEL BELİRLEMİŞTİR. BELİRLENMİŞ BAŞKA BİR ECEL DE ONUN KATINDADIR. Siz yine de tereddüt geçirirsiniz. (Süleymaniye vakfı meali)

Enam 2: Sizi balçıktan yaratan ve SONRA SİZİN İÇİN BİR ÖMÜR TAYİN EDEN O'DUR. BİR DE O'NUN KATINDA BELİRLİ BİR ÖMÜR/ECEL VARDIR. Fakat siz hâlâ şüphe edip duruyorsunuz. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Enam 2: O öyle bir Rabdır ki, sizi çamurdan yaratmış, SONRA (HER BİRİNİZE) BİR ECEL TAYİN ETMİŞTİR. (KIYAMETİN KOPMASI İÇİN) BELİRLENMİŞ BİR ECEL DE ONUN KATINDADIR. Siz ise hâlâ şüphe ediyorsunuz. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayet aslında batılın etkisinde kalmadığımız sürece dikkatle düşünüldüğünde, bizlere en doğru bilgiyi bu konuda veriyor. Dikkat ederseniz, bu ayette iki farklı ömürden bahsediliyor. İlginçtir ilk iki tercümede olmayan ama üçüncü Diyanetin tercümesinde, parantez içinde, ikinci ölüme Allah ın ayetinde bahsetmediği bir ölüm yani kıyametin koptuğunda öleceğimiz bir ölüm olarak yazmış. Ama Allah böyle bir açıklama yapmamış. Allah ın söylemediğini bizler ayete söyletmeye çalışırsak, ayeti de elbette yanlış anlarız. İlk iki tercümede dikkat ederseniz, Allah bizleri balçıktan yarattıktan sonra, BİZLERE BİR ECEL BELİRLEDİĞİNDEN BAHSEDİLİYOR. İşte bu ecel bizlerin kullanımına sunulmuş, adaletli tespit edilmiş uzun bir ömür. Devamında ise Müsemma kelimesiyle anlatılan kişiye has, belirlenmiş bir zaman süresi, BELİRLENMİŞ BAŞKA BİR ECELDEN BAHSEDİLİYOR VE DİYOR Kİ, BU ECELİN DE NE ZAMAN OLACAĞINI YALNIZ ALLAH BİLİYOR. Demek ki Allah kullarına önce adaletli bir ecel belirliyor ve bunun üstüne asla hiç kimse çıkamaz diyor. Ama bu ömrü Allah, imtihanları gereği nasıl kullanacaklarına kulları karar veriyor. Örneğin intihar etmek isteyene gerekirse zamanından önce ölümlerine Allah izin veriyor, müsaade ediyor. Ali İmran 145.ayetinde öyle demiyor muydu? HİÇ KİMSE ALLAH IN İZNİ OLMADAN ÖLEMEZ. Hatta Münafikun suresinde de Allah, BİR KİMSENİN ÖMRÜ BİTİNCE ALLAH, ONA ASLA EK SÜRE VERMEZ, diye konuya açıklık getiriyor. Lütfen aşağıdaki ayet üzerinde dikkatle düşünelim.

Vakıa 60: ARANIZDA ÖLÜMÜ TAKDİR EDEN BİZİZ. Ve biz, önüne geçilebileceklerden değiliz. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Allah adaletiyle tüm kullarına imtihan olabilecekleri, düşünebilecekleri vakti veriyor. Onu tam kullanmak ya da Allah ın verdiği o eşsiz bedeni hor kullanarak, gereken değeri vermeyerek erken ölmemize Allah izin veriyor, YANİ ÖLÜMÜ HAK ETTİĞİMİZ ZAMANDA BİZLERE TAKDİR EDİYOR VE ÖLÜMÜMÜZE İZİN VERİYOR. Bunun dışında rivayetlerin etkisiyle konuyu saptırarak, farklı anlamlar verirsek, ALLAH IN ADALETİNE SAYGISIZLIK YAPMIŞ OLACAĞIMIZ GİBİ, KURAN I DA ZERRE KADAR ANLAMAMIŞ OLURUZ.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK 

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

